# What to do with tofu?



## Glorie (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been wanting to cut down the amount of meats in my family's meals without losing protein.  Is tofu the only answer?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2009)

No.

Beans are a lso a good source of protein.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 21, 2009)

Heck no!  But you also need to do some researching via cookbooks & online besides just asking this question here.  There's no "easy way out" - lol!

Tofu is wonderful, & if you want to find great ways to use it outside of Asian cuisine, check out Eating Well magazine's website for wonderful grilled tofu sandwiches, salads, etc.

In addition, beans are also a wonderful source of protein, & become a complete protein when combined with other ingredients.  Again - do a websearch.

I'd also advise visiting your local library or book store & looking into vegetarian cookbooks, where recipes that include complete proteins are the norm.


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

Well if you did what a tofu recipe that a meat eater might enjoy.....this might make a passing grade 


Crispy Barbequed Tofu Slices - Allrecipes


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 21, 2009)

Im a vegetarian. the only time I eat tofu, is when it is prepared by the Chinese restaurant.  I find they prepare it the best.  

For additional non meat dinners, I rely on the Morningstar Farm Brand products.  To me ( personally) they are the best.  The are no substitute for meat, as most substitutes for meat dont taste like meat at all.  But, they provide a nice starting point to make dishes as you would prepare a meat dish.  

As far as tofu goes.  Most people will tell you tofu has no taste and will absorb and taste like the sauce/ flavor it is cooked in.  I can assure you that although it does absorb the flavor,  tofu DOES have a taste, and if you dont like this taste, you will have to do a lot to mask it. And the texture of tofu could be a little funky for some.  Personally i like he taste and texture, but many meat eaters who try it think it is disgusting and question how i eat it.

Morningstar Farm ( grillers) could be used as a burger
the griller crumblers used as chopped meat for tacos, sloppy joes, chili... but will NOT stick together to make a meat ball.
Ive used the sausages to make sausages, peppers and onions
The chicken cutlets to make chicken parmesan heros, or with a mushroom wine gravy
Ive even marinated the veggie burgers in wine and spices to give it a kind of london broil flavor.  By no means is it a substitute, but a similarity.
As mentioned above, these products do NOT taste like the real thing, but can kind of be used in the same way.  Just need an open mind.  I could go on for ever, i dont want to bore u if this stuff isnt what you are looking for though 

larry


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 21, 2009)

Glorie said:


> I've been wanting to cut down the amount of meats in my family's meals without losing protein. Is tofu the only answer?


 
Not for me. I had a meal constructed of tofu (from appetizers to dessert) and I got quite ill and so did my parents. Tofu tends to go through you and I had quite the stomach-ache.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 21, 2009)

This goes against what you are looing for but though I would share anyways....


on of the BEST apps I had living on Oahu was at a now closed place called Shanghai Bistro. Anywho, Firm tofu "finger", wrapped in bacon, deep fried and served with grated horseradish and a side of sweet that chili sauce. Best. Tofu. EVER!


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 21, 2009)

one of the chinese restaurants here dips triangles on tofu in tempura and fries and serves with steamed veggies and a sweet spicy peanut sauce!

I also agree with the suggestions of beans, and TVP, such as boca burgers, nuggets.  you may have to visit your grocer's specialty section or a health food store, but vegetarian choices are becoming much more popular, even with people who still eat meat, but like you, would rather decrease their intake.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 21, 2009)

TATTRAT said:


> This goes against what you are looing for but though I would share anyways....
> 
> 
> on of the BEST apps I had living on Oahu was at a now closed place called Shanghai Bistro. Anywho, Firm tofu "finger", wrapped in bacon, deep fried and served with grated horseradish and a side of sweet that chili sauce. Best. Tofu. EVER!



Yeah, cause you killed the tofu flavor with the bacon 
Maybe the only way to do it


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 21, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> Yeah, cause you killed the tofu flavor with the bacon
> Maybe the only way to do it



indeed, but the textures of crisp bacon, the warm soft tofu...the sharp H-radish, heck maybe it was the bacon, but I LOVED IT!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 21, 2009)

shannon in KS said:


> one of the chinese restaurants here dips triangles on tofu in tempura and fries and serves with steamed veggies and a sweet spicy peanut sauce!
> 
> I also agree with the suggestions of beans, and TVP, such as boca burgers, nuggets.  you may have to visit your grocer's specialty section or a health food store, but vegetarian choices are becoming much more popular, even with people who still eat meat, but like you, would rather decrease their intake.



I agree that today, even the local grocery stores have many options and usually a whole freezer section focussing on meat substitutes.  20 years ago, I had to go to specialty stores to get this stuff.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 21, 2009)

TVP affects me like tofu. Your mileage may vary. lol


----------



## JoeV (Jan 21, 2009)

Tofu can never replace meat, regardless how much you lie to yourself. I find tofu makes good lubricant for the rollers on the garage door, and it makes terrible catfish bait without added flavor. Aside from that, it's pretty much a non-food IMO.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 21, 2009)

I love tofu.  It's great coated in cornstarch, pan fried in a little oil and smothered in sauce.  I really like the texture when it's done right.  There are other ways to prepare it, but the key is always proper preparation ... and that took me some trial and error.

One of my key sources of protein is beans and lentils, though.  Whole grains, nuts and veggie like spinach or broccoli are other good sources.  Just about everything you eat has some protein.  

Most people eat far more protein than is required, with the excess being burned as energy.  I'm a 170 lb male and I should get around 50g of protein per day.  I do that, and well beyond, and I don't eat meat, dairy or eggs.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 21, 2009)

Back to Tofu,  Here are a couple of my favorite tofu recipes:

Indian Fried Tofu:





Almond Tofu Stir Fry:





Ginger Tofu:


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 21, 2009)

Those look great.  Im sure the frying and intense flavors work with the tofu nicely.  I think the above are perfect examples on how to make tofu taste acceptable to those who normally wouldnt eat it.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Jan 21, 2009)

I personally loveee tofu! They are made from soybean. They are packed with protein, calcium, iron and they are low in calorie, fat and no cholesterol. I like to stir fry tofu with vegetables. Use firm tofu so they don't break easily (you don't have to fry it). Although tofu does not have much taste itself, but it acts like sponge and tends to soak up the flavor of sauces. I love to cook tofu with chili sauce and minced meat. Or cook tofu with hoisin sauce and vegetables. 

~Saraaaaaa


----------



## vyapti (Jan 22, 2009)

Another way is to cube it, mix it with some sort of marinade, I usually use a 2-3 tbs ea of soy sauce and sherry and a splash of sesame oil and bake it at 375, turning every 10-15 minutes until the mosture is baked off and the tofu cubes begin to firm.  They make great croutons for salad.  Use BBQ sauce instead of marinade and you'll get a gooey delicious mess.

Two notes:


 There are two types of tofu 'regular', which is packed in water and silken, which is packed on a box.  The silken is much different, intended for sauces and such.  I also always use extra firm.
 Always drain the tofu first.  I press it between two saucers, put a can of beans on top and let it set for 15-20 minutes or at lunch when for use at dinner.


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Jan 22, 2009)

Glorie said:


> I've been wanting to cut down the amount of meats in my family's meals without losing protein. Is tofu the only answer?


 
There's a traditional Chinese dish called Ma Po To Fu which can be made either with a mix of (very little) ground pork and tofu or with tofu exclusively.  It's very tasty (reminds me to make it myself sometime soon...)  

I do use tofu sometimes, especially during Greek Lent when you're supposed to essentially go vegan for 40 days.  There are a lot of interesting things that you can do with the stuff.  Texture is important - I use extra-firm whenever possible, because I'm kind of picky about it.  I make one appetizer that actually doesn't get cooked at all - basically a marinated tofu.  

For me, the most important thing when using tofu is to not try to make it into something it's not (like meat.)  There are other meat substitutes out there, like seitans and tempeh, but I don't personally care for them.  They're trying to pretend to be meat, but they don't taste like the meats they're imitating, which inevitably leads to disappointment.  When I'm doing vegetarian, I like a lot of Indian recipes, which aren't trying to disguise themselves as meat.  Things like paneer taste good, have protein and cut down on meat.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 22, 2009)

vyapti said:


> Back to Tofu, Here are a couple of my favorite tofu recipes:
> 
> Indian Fried Tofu:
> 
> ...


 Thank you to all of you for your suggestions and comments!  This was very helpful!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 22, 2009)

It is not the taste or texture of tofu that bothers me...it just doesn't agree with my stomach and goes through me. I just wanted to be clear for those who are unfamiliar so that if they choose to try it, to be aware of this possible side effect. Not everyone experiences it but some of us do.


----------



## pugger (Jan 27, 2009)

Tofu was on one of the cooking shows the other night: "Surf & Turf, Grilled Tofu (something along those lines) "

3 chefs compete, among several courses, they get eliminated as they go along to the last course.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 27, 2009)

Try this simple and delicious dish with classic Szechwan flavors:

_*Baked Tofu Szechwan Style
*_
1 pound extra-firm tofu

Marinade:
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon sesame oil
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1½ teaspoons minced fresh ginger

Sauce:
1 teaspoon chili paste with garlic (available in Chinese food stores)
1 tablespoon peanut butter (regular or crunchy)
2 tablespoons dry sherry

Toppings (Optional):
chopped cilantro
sliced green onions
crushed peanuts

1. Cut the tofu into ¾-inch cubes; set tofu cubes on paper towels and cover with more paper towels; allow to drain about 20 minutes. 

2. Combine the marinade ingredients in medium bowl and mix well; add tofu to bowl and marinate for at least 30 minutes, up to 8 hours (cover and refrigerate if marinating more than 30 minutes).

3. Preheat oven to 450 degrees.

4. Pour tofu and marinade into a shallow baking dish just large enough to hold all of it in a single layer.

5. Bake for 15 minutes, stirring once after the first 10 minutes.

6. Combine the sauce ingredients and mix well; pour over tofu and toss to coat evenly.

7. Return to oven and bake another 10 minutes, or until golden brown. 

8. Let tofu sit for 10 minutes to cool a bit before serving.

9. Serve warm (not piping hot) over plain rice; add toppings as desired.

Serves 3.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 28, 2009)

Portobello mushrooms are a good meat substitute I use a lot, too. Love those!


----------



## nicoleSmith08 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Tofu with Pork and Cashews*

You might want to try this recipe..

_*Tofu with Pork and Cashews
*_
*Ingredients*


1 (16 ounce) package firm tofu, cut into 6 slices
1/2 cup chicken broth
1 tablespoon cornstarch
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon oyster sauce
2 teaspoons chili garlic sauce
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 boneless pork loin chops, cut into bite sized pieces
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 cups cooked brown rice
1/3 cup chopped green onions
1/3 cup cashews

*Procedure*


Place tofu slices on several layers of paper towels, cover with additional paper towels, and place a dinner plate on top. Let stand 30 minutes. Then cut tofu into 1/2 inch cubes.
In a small bowl, whisk together broth, cornstarch, soy sauce, oyster sauce, and chili garlic sauce.
Warm oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Stir in pork, and cook 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Stir in ginger and garlic. Then stir in tofu, and cook until golden, about 4 minutes.
Stir in broth mixture, bring to a boil; simmer until mixture thickens, about 1 minute. Remove from heat. Serve over cooked rice garnished with green onions and cashews


----------



## HMGgal (Jan 28, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> It is not the taste or texture of tofu that bothers me...it just doesn't agree with my stomach and goes through me. I just wanted to be clear for those who are unfamiliar so that if they choose to try it, to be aware of this possible side effect. Not everyone experiences it but some of us do.


I just bought a sprouted tofu, although it looks exactly like regular old tofu, and it says on the package that it is supposed to be more digestible. My two and 1/2 year old grandson LOVES tofu cold, straight from the package. Yikes. But, we give him all he wants. He's two and 1/2; we'll darn well better give him what he wants or the repercussions are loud and long...


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Jan 28, 2009)

Tofu, beans (tofu is a soybean product), lentils, tempah, wheat gluten, and
TVP (textured vegetable protein) are all good sources of vegan protein.
You should do a bit of research to find out how get complete proteins
and how to prepare these products. Mixing brown rice with beans
compliments the amino acids in both and provides a more complete protein.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 28, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> You should do a bit of research to find out how get complete proteins
> and how to prepare these products. Mixing brown rice with beans
> compliments the amino acids in both and provides a more complete protein.


The 'complete protein' notion is a bit untrue.  It is true that individually, vegetable proteins do not contain a full array of amino acids, you do not need to try to mix and match with each meal or even each day.  It is important that, if you do not eat animal products, that you eat a variety of protein sources, but that's it.  Protein is so abundant, that if you have anything close to a healthy diet, you needn't worry.

If you still eat meat, and are just cutting down, it's not an issue at all.


----------



## claire909 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanx for the nice recipe Tofu is the main dish for vegans & i wanted something different & i got so many recipe.


----------



## LaurenG (Jan 28, 2009)

At my school's dinning commons they fry up tofu wedges so that they are slightly crisp on the outside then drizzle them with teriyaki or sweet and sour sauce. They are delicious! As for the taste and texture of it, I prefer the softest kind, it it very smooth and I feel the taste isn't as strong. I even made a batch of cookies using the silky tofu and they turned out great! If the flavor of tofu is too strong open the package the day before and drain the liquid off and refill with water. Tofu needs to remain submersed in liquid, just change out the water every so often.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 28, 2009)

There are many recipes that are not based on Tofu as the main ingredient but do have it.  I make a tasty spaghetti with creamy tofu and sun dried tomatoes sauce.

I even have a no-cook chocolate pudding / mousse tofu blender recipe!


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Feb 3, 2009)

Beans, nuts, and seeds all have plenty of protein and can be used in main dishes with ease.  You mention just meat too ... you can always use eggs if you aren't counting those as "meat." 

Most whole foods have some amount of protein.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 3, 2009)

nicoleSmith08 said:


> You might want to try this recipe..
> 
> _*Tofu with Pork and Cashews
> *_
> ...


Sounds wonderful! I'd probably use white Calrose rice and toast the nuts.


----------



## JoMama (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmmmmm ... tofu you say?  How about using it to apply wallpaper to walls?

ROTFLMBO!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 4, 2009)

When I don't marinate it myself, this company - Sunergia Soyfoods - has some of the most amazing marinated/seasoned tofu you've ever tasted!!

Sunergia Soyfoods - More Than Tofu & Soy Feta Cheese Alternatives

Unfortunately, so far I've only been able to find it at Whole Foods, which isn't close by, but when I do find myself at that store, I never fail to pick up several packages as they're vacuum-sealed & literally last forever unopened in the fridge. 

In fact, last night I made a wonderful Fried Rice using a package of their "Spicy Thai" tofu.  Fabulous.  I also like their "Spinach Jalapeno".

The only thing you need in order to enjoy tofu is a little imagination & creativity.  However, if you're lacking in that department, I guess wallpaper paste is your only choice.


----------



## JoMama (Feb 4, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> The only thing you need in order to enjoy tofu is a little imagination & creativity. However, if you're lacking in that department, I guess wallpaper paste is your only choice.


 
Not my only choice ... but is definitely my FIRST CHOICE ... rotflmbo!


----------



## vyapti (Feb 4, 2009)

I like to break up tofu with my hands and fry it in a little oil and taco seasonings.  It makes a great filling for tacos.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 4, 2009)

THIS is what to do with tofu (a.k.a. _dou-fu_ in China). It's Chinese street food, the equivalent of a hot dog or taco in the U.S. It's one of my favorite Chinese dishes -- but only if I make it at home with this recipe. After eating this, I find the restaurant versions to be bland and uninteresting, perhaps because it takes a little more time and work than some other Chinese dishes. This recipe is one of many brought back by a student who lived and studied in China's Szechwan Province for many years.

_*MA-PO DOU-FU

*_Ma-po Dou-fu is more correctly but less frequently called Chen Ma-po Dou-fu, or "Old Pockmarked Mrs. Chen's Bean Curd." It takes its name from the wife of a certain Ch'en Fu-chih who ran a restaurant in the large provincial town of Chengtu in Szechwan in the 1860s. A very well-known Szechwanese dish, Ma-po Dou-fu should be very hot. Variations of this popular dish are numerous—some restaurants prepare it using garlic and ginger, some cooks replace the pork with beef, some recipes call for fermented black beans. This recipe has been called "the authentic and original Ma-po Dou-fu," but you can take that statement as seriously as you like. Ma-po Dou-fu should be eaten not just with, but on top of, rice. Provide a serving spoon and let each person take a helping from the serving bowl and transfer it to his rice bowl before eating.

INGREDIENTS

3 to 4 cups cubed bean curd 
2 medium pork chops, about 1/2 pound total
3 to 5 tablespoons finely chopped fresh ginger
1/4 cup coarsely chopped green onion
1 to 2 tablespoons hot bean sauce
1 cup chicken stock or water

Seasonings
2 to 3 tablespoons cornstarch mixed with 4 to 6 tablespoons water
1 to 2 teaspoons salt, depending on the saltiness of the hot bean sauce
1 tablespoon rice wine or dry sherry
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon ground Szechwan pepper
4 to 5 tablespoons oil

Optional
2 tablespoons finely chopped garlic
1 teaspoon fermented black beans 
2 to 3 dried or fresh mushrooms 
6 to 8 pieces wood ear
1 tablespoon sesame oil

 PREPARATION

 1.    Cut the bean curd into small cubes. If desired, place the bean curd in boiling water in a wok or pot and let boil until the bean curd starts to float. This procedure firms the bean curd slightly and is especially advisable if you are using soft, Japanese-style bean curd.

2.    Chop the pork into small pieces, about 1/4-inch by 1/4-inch, or slightly smaller. Chop the green onion coarsely. Chop the ginger as finely as possible.

3.    Mix the seasonings in a cup, first dissolving the cornstarch in the water and then adding the other ingredients.

4.    Heat 4 to 5 tablespoons oil in a wok or large frying pan until very hot. Add the pork pieces and cook briefly. Then add the hot bean sauce, stir, and add chopped ginger. Stir until the meat and ginger have absorbed the red color from the hot bean sauce. Add 1 cup stock or water. Then carefully add the bean curd cubes and stir gently.

5.    Allow the liquid in the wok to cook down somewhat, keeping it over a medium flame. Stir occasionally being careful not to break the bean curd cubes. Just before the liquid has cooked away, stir the seasonings and add with the green onion. Stir, check for salt. The consistency should now be very thick, almost like custard. If necessary add a tablespoon or so more cornstarch, first mixing it with a few tablespoons of water to make a thin paste. Sprinkle ground Szechwan pepper over the bean curd. Serve hot over rice.

OPTIONAL INGREDIENTS

 a)    If using garlic, chop a few tablespoons very finely and add together with the ginger. 

b)    If using fermented black beans, use a very small amount and add together with the ginger.

c)    Soak dried mushrooms or wood ear in warm water until softened, rinse well, cut away stems or tough portions before using. Add together with seasonings. 

d)    If using sesame oil, add 1 tablespoon after mixing in the seasonings.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 5, 2009)

Ma po tofu is deliciouss! Thanks for sharing the recipe, Scotch. 
By the way, I had a tofu dish in a French Vietnamese restaurant the other day. It tastes really good and homey, and the dish is simply tofu with flavorful tomato puree and green peas! (I am sure it's more complicated than that, because it tastes so good!)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 5, 2009)

I make Ma-Po Tofu frequently, using all the "optional" ingredients & subbing ground turkey (or chicken) for the pork.  Sometimes I also add in some sliced bok-choy leaves (the leaves only - not the stalks) for a little more color.  Regardless, it's one of our favorites, & you're right in that there are tons of variations for it - all delicious in my opinion.


----------



## theAdviserMe (Feb 6, 2009)

beans are a good substitute for animal protein. Or any vegetable could replace meat protein in your diet....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 6, 2009)

TheAdviserMe - I'm sorry, but that's just not true.  I'm not a vegetarian, but know for an absolute fact that beans alone are definitely not a good substitute for animal protein.  Nor can any vegetable replace meat protein in your diet.  Vegetables - beans included - are not a "complete protein" and must be combined specifically with other products - grains for instance - in specific combinations in order to make up the same protein compounds one would get from meat products.  This is why so many folks who jump into vegetarianism without doing proper research/reading end up with health problems.  It's not as simple as just subbing vegetables willy-nilly for meat.


----------



## vyapti (Feb 6, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> TheAdviserMe - I'm sorry, but that's just not true.  I'm not a vegetarian, but know for an absolute fact that beans alone are definitely not a good substitute for animal protein.  Nor can any vegetable replace meat protein in your diet.  Vegetables - beans included - are not a "complete protein" and must be combined specifically with other products - grains for instance - in specific combinations in order to make up the same protein compounds one would get from meat products.  This is why so many folks who jump into vegetarianism without doing proper research/reading end up with health problems.  It's not as simple as just subbing vegetables willy-nilly for meat.


Breezy, you're correct in saying that specific vegetables, legumes, etc don't offer complete protein, meaning they don't possess all the amino acids that our bodies need and can't manufacture.  But the solution is quite simple.

What that means is you need to eat a variety of foods.  I don't mean at every meal or even every day, I mean in general.  Eat a variety of beans, grains, vegetables, etc and you WILL get the protein and the amino acids you need.  Beans are a good substitute for animal protein, just not the substitute.

I don't eat animal protein at all.  I have done my research and I see my doctor regularly.  A vegetarian with a poor diet will have health problems just as an omnivore with a poor diet will have health problems.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 11, 2009)

Erinny said:


> Portobello mushrooms are a good meat substitute I use a lot, too. Love those!


 

my kind of tofu!


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 13, 2009)

On the note about proteins, just throwing it out there that quinoa is fantastic and has a good amount of grain protein.


----------



## Chef Ryan (Feb 13, 2009)

Great for Wok or Asian bar. (Make it yourself asian.)


----------



## sketch182 (Feb 15, 2009)

It really comes down to knowing what you are eating.  As has been mentioned, beans, quinoa and tofu are excellent, but they need to be combined with other foods for good nutrition.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 25, 2009)

This tofu recipe is very delicious! One of my favorite Asian recipe. Simple and healthy.

*Teriyaki Tofu with Vermicelli Noodles*


----------



## vyapti (Mar 9, 2009)

I made some baked tofu the other day that was really good, especially chilled and added to salad.  I marinated this one in lime, cumin and lemon juice.

Sweet Lime Tofu:


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tofu recipe.  I'm thinking this would also make a nice side to an Asian-style veggie or turkey burger.


----------



## vyapti (Mar 9, 2009)

Or Mexican/Yucatan/Carribean =)


----------



## ashwinsmommy (Mar 9, 2009)

vyapti said:


> Back to Tofu,  Here are a couple of my favorite tofu recipes:
> 
> Indian Fried Tofu:
> 
> ...



MMMMM, just what I was thinking - esp the Indian tofu - yum!


----------



## Teri's Therapy (Mar 9, 2009)

One of my favorite ways that my veghead friends makes tofu is the crumbly kind in chili...I prefer it to meat chili!  Yum!


----------



## QueenBea (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi 

I use Chick Peas instead of Tofu.


----------



## BlushingO (Mar 28, 2009)

Try looking into living and raw foods. It uses many different things to create a meat texture, like almonds.
I actually have had dinner at raw foods restaurant.  It was delicious! ...and I have a very Italian mother who can cook beyond belief.

Rose
yumeblush


----------



## BlushingO (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh here is a site that can get you started....

alissacohen

Rose
yumeblush


----------



## Claire (May 6, 2009)

I haven't read every entry on this thread, so if I'm repeating, forgive me.  I'm not really fond of tofu, and the one time I truly loved it a neighbor of mine cut it into noodle-sized threads and put it in hot/sour soup.  

Having had many friends and relatives over the years who either chose or for medical reasons HAD to eliminate entire food groups from their diets, I've learned that when you delete an entire section of that food pyramid from your diet, you need to do some research about what you are cutting out.  Humans are built to be omnivores, able to get our nutrition from many food sources.  From my observation, the more variety the better.  So when you get rid of one complete food group, look up the nutritional content and supplement as needed.


----------



## powerplantop (May 7, 2009)

vyapti said:


> A vegetarian with a poor diet will have health problems just as an omnivore with a poor diet will have health problems.


 
vyapti, very well said. And I am a big meat eater. And it also applies to other diets low carb, low fat, low this or that. All of them can be very good for you, but most people do them on advice from a friend who followed what a friend told them. I had someone tell me that a low carb diet was no carbs for two weeks. The Atkins book says not eating carbs is dangerous.


----------



## linicx (May 7, 2009)

I had to reduce the meat due to dietary restrictions. I substiute beans, fish, chicken, all vegetable meals, pancakes, french toast, or clear soup with veggies. 

Tofu, Spinach and Mushroom Salad
8oz Tofu mashed
2 bunches spinach cleaned and torn into bite size pieces
4oz fresh mushrooms thinly sliced
2 Tbsp. fresh herbs 
Toss all together. Serve with a yogurt or a herb salad  dressing.


----------



## Scotch (May 11, 2009)

Great thread with recipes on eGullet entitled Asian Tofu Dishes Cook-off: CLICK ME


----------



## vyapti (May 15, 2009)

Here's a couple piles of pan fried tofu.  They go great instead of croutons in a salad.  The BBQ Tofu is especially good with Ranch Dressing.

BBQ Tofu:




Tofu fried in Curry Infused Oil:


----------



## powerplantop (May 15, 2009)

vyapti,

Love the photos. 

The BBQ tofu, I think that I would like that. 

The Tofu fried in Cury Infused Oil *I am making that*. Besides the oil will be a good thing to have on hand for other things. 


 

http://myveggiekitchen.blogspot.com/2009/05/tofu-in-curry-infused-oil.html 

http://myveggiekitchen.blogspot.com/2009/05/tofu-in-curry-infused-oil.html


----------

